# Scorching during sublimation



## OutoftheOffice (May 11, 2021)

I've been successfully heat printing for just over 2 years, but with HTV and transfers. We've just launched into sublimation (Epson F570) on products and apparel with great success on hard products. However, for the life of me, I can't seem to get the apparel down. I'm ending up with scorch marks from the platen on the pieces (100% poly tees from Jerzees and Gildan so far) with light pressure and down to 380 degrees. I'm also getting ghosting, so I'm assuming I need to tape down the prints, but is that also going to leave a mark on the garment?

What is your secret recipe to avoid scorching but get the quality print? Without standing over me to watch, what could you suggest the issue would be?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Actual scorching/discoloration of the fabric, or just creases from the edge of the paper or platen that won't come out?

For the latter, use a silicone pressing pad under the garment that is larger than the design, but smaller than the paper and platen.

I've no suggestion for actual scorching, other than verifying your temp with test strips or a candy thermometer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What time and temperature are you using? It is extremely difficult to scorch polyester during normal dye sublimation time/temps.

Are you referring to a shine from the heat press instead?


----------



## OutoftheOffice (May 11, 2021)

NoXid said:


> Actual scorching/discoloration of the fabric, or just creases from the edge of the paper or platen that won't come out?
> 
> For the latter, use a silicone pressing pad under the garment that is larger than the design, but smaller than the paper and platen.
> 
> I've no suggestion for actual scorching, other than verifying your temp with test strips or a candy thermometer.


Hmmm, maybe that's what it is and I'm just ignorant to what's happening. By maybe I mean, likely. I will try the silicone pressing pad, much appreciated!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's a common issue with shiny polyester. Here is another recent thread on it with several suggestions Suggestions for Polyester Shirts?

The good thing is it is hard to see on white garments. So we tend to only sublimate white. Another trick is to use jersey knit polyester (cotton t-shirt feel). Not noticeable on white jersey knit though may be visible on other light colors.

Want to know the ultimate, ultimate solution? use a press and transfer paper larger than your shirt.


----------

